
Probiotics Are Useless, GMOs Are Fine, and Gluten Is Necessary - ch4s3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/probiotics-are-useless-gmos-are-fine-and-gluten-is-necessary-nutrition-science-fads-debunked?utm_content=buffer6b355&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ramtatatam
I love articles like this, bold statements that are supposed to apply to
everyone. Oh look, my beloved one is not directly alergic to gluten but if she
eats some she simply gets sick. Also I have seen her on multiple occasions to
take probiotics and have such noticable improvement on her health...

Everyone's different and our health is a result of how well do we know our
bodies. This is a life time project, you study yourself and improve on daily
basis.

~~~
nibs
Agreed. The title is hyperbolic, too.

"Probiotics are useless" is a three-word clickbait summary for a literature
review that showed probiotics have no benefits beyond increasing gut flora
diversity in _healthy_ adults. Conclusion: healthy people are healthy,
probiotics appear to be indifferent to this process at worst. Probiotics are,
however, clinically beneficial to those who do not fall into the ever-
transient "healthy" moniker, such as those with IDB, Celiac and other
autoimmune conditions affecting the digestive system [1].

"Gluten is necessary" is a three-word clickbait summary for an article about
how unless you have a wheat allergy, Celiac disease or gluten sensitivity,
eliminating wheat from your diet is net negative because the fortification of
wheat contains vital nutrients. Goes on to say eating rice could lead to
arsenic poisoning. Tell that to Asia. This speaks specifically to people who
replace fortified wheat with unfortified rice in their diet, and the reason it
is net negative is specifically the fortification issue.

"GMOs are fine" is a summary of an article that demonstrates there is little
science to back claims that GMOs are not fine. The article then argues this
should preclude GMOs from having to be labelled as such. If people want to
avoid GMOs, why would you deliberately hinder that? I am not sure something
being "fine" precludes it from labelling. GMO wheat increased the gliadin
content of wheat, which is the antigen that people with Celiac react to. So
GMO != fine universally speaking.

[1]:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2219330/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2219330/)

~~~
CuriouslyC
Just a note, it is mostly American rice that has high levels of arsenic, in
particular brown rice grown in the south.

------
mathiasrw
I guess we now must expect much more like this from Vice after Rupert Murdoch
got them.

